# I can do without this.



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking out back this morning.

1.




2.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2014)

Great photos, but your grass is a little blown out.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Wife and I leave in 19 days for the Caribbean. :mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2014)

+6 right now, forecast high of 9 and showers here...


----------



## limr (Feb 18, 2014)

But it's so beautiful! :heart:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah Ron I'm pretty much over it myself, not so much the snow but it's been so flippin cold that even going out for a walk isn't all that appealing.  
On the "upside" it's supposed to be in the pluses and rain lots this week! lol!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry Ron, but things are a lot better here now. I took the top off the jeep and put on the bikini top for a few days.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 18, 2014)

Snowing here again, It's a long long winter. I think I died and went to hell.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Sorry Ron, but things are a lot better here now. I took the top off the jeep and put on the bikini top for a few days.


I think I saw that on YouTube


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

jaomul said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ron, but things are a lot better here now. I took the top off the jeep and put on the bikini top for a few days.
> ...



Nope putting on the bikini top is a private moment, not suitable for youtube


----------



## bribrius (Feb 18, 2014)

oh you aren't alone. Out with my wife last night. "photo hunting". spend a hour driving around cellphone towers trying to see if I could find a upward shot from the tower lights to the stars. NADA. Just shivering and snowy. Got out a few places, walked around. Gave up. Went out to the lake, snapped that photo, which wasnt exactly great. I was so bored I reverted back to snapping photos of trees, and she was so bored she was snapping photos of my footprints in the snow and me snapping pictures of trees and the lake. so im taking pictures of not so great things and she is taking pictures of me taking pictures.. Then went to a small nearby cities local airport. drove around there for a half hour. NOt a single plane came in to try to shoot. nada. tried taking pictures of light towers, but any good vantage point would require me to cut through those security gates they have. 

About the only thing I managed was what is in the old mill thread which isn't that good. I really wanted to find something to take pictures of with stars. But you have to get away from the town lights to get the stars. you get away from the town lights all there are is trees. sure you look up and see stars. But who wants to just see stars? so we kind of looked for a road, driving around, going up hill, hoping maybe we can get the right angle with something at the top of a hill with stars above. That is like a needle in a haystack search. Probably spent just a hour or more  trying to get a good vantage point to get a photo of four cellphone towers with stars above them. Not to mention cloud cover but that is another subject entirely. I really wanted that photo though just wasn't happening. I drove around the mountain staring at them trying to figure it out.  Course by then she is like "forget this lets give up" and I couldn't disagree. 

And I had to track through a little snow getting some in my shoes again while my wife tried taking pictures from just the road. Granted I don't have a very good photographic eye to pick up on things. But three hours and all nothing I came back with was worth the snow and cold. And not much is green this time of year. Found another babysitter for tonight. Going to dinner, and then will probably try again. But at what point is the cold, snow, dark, really not worth the headache? come on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Yeah Ron I'm pretty much over it myself, not so much the snow but it's been so flippin cold that even going out for a walk isn't all that appealing.
> On the "upside" it's supposed to be in the pluses and rain lots this week! lol!



A walk is out of the question, the snow is 2' deep where there are no drifts.  We go to the gym & do some laps on the walking track & work out on the equipment.  

I suppose we could dig out the snowshoes but I am honestly not so inspired - methinks those days are behind us.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 18, 2014)

If anyone wants some extra snow there a few billion tons of it around.  Nice and fluffy pure white !!
Just show up with a truck of any type.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 18, 2014)

A local church here has a sign out front that usually has some info of one sort or another.

It now reads "If you were one of those people praying for snow, please stop".


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 18, 2014)

nice shots of snow.....  he says after coming in from another 1.5 hours of plowing the road out to the township access road.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 18, 2014)

Ron, wondering how close you are to me because it looks the same outside my window. Then nature added in some freezing rain today just for the hell of it. 

I love winter, but I'm done, just done.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Ron, wondering how close you are to me because it looks the same outside my window. Then nature added in some freezing rain today just for the hell of it.
> 
> I love winter, but I'm done, just done.



No freezing rain here so you are not close to New Tecumseth ON - formally Alliston, Beeton, Tottenham & Tecumseth township.


----------

